# Lego Star Wars Freemaker Season One on Blu-ray and DVD December 6th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Unleash the Lighter Side of the Force With the Action Packed Thrills of
> 
> *LEGO® STAR WARS: The Freemaker Adventures Complete Season One!*
> 
> ...


----------

